# What are the best supplements for anxiety?



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm just curious.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Fish oil
Magnesium
L-Carnitine good for chest pains

Im gonna add L-theanine to my stack today but it shouldn't be taken everyday cause of tolerance.

Natural

Garlic and Beets they increase nitric oxide got a calming effect


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

I just started on magnesium, seems to be working well. Just make sure you don't get magnesium oxide. I've also heard that tri-methyl-glycine (beets/betain) works well too, but I've never tried it.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't know about supplements, but daily exercise is the best medicine, supplement, drug I have ever taken for anxiety.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

GotAnxiety said:


> Fish oil
> Magnesium
> L-Carnitine good for chest pains
> 
> ...


Yeah. Also I´ve heard zinc is really good.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

Valium is a natural tranquilizer that's unregulated and sold as a herb. There have been worries of liver damage in the past, but those seem to be associated with the plant extract, as opposed to the root extract which is safe. Make sure you get the root extract. You'll build a tolerance if you take it too much.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

SAM-e is worth a try, so is Rhodiola Rosea, and definitely Kava.

L-theanine is highly recommended as well with proper dosage not the weak 50-100mg that some recommend.


----------



## donaldduck (Feb 3, 2012)

Piracetam (in higher doses and chronic use)
Fish Oil - take daily to appreciate results
BCAA - great for fatigue, also take daily if you can to enjoy its full potential
L-theanine - green tea extract which relaxes without sedation
Acetyl-L-Carnitine: be sure to get the acetylated form rather than the L-carnitine as it crosses the blood brain barrier more readily
Rhodiola Rosea might work for you but watch out its a slight MAOI
Kratom (mitragyna speciosa) - great for anxiety, sleep and motivation: the last two effects are dose dependent 
Magnesium
GABA


----------



## LWR (Feb 27, 2012)

i'd say, feeling loved , cared about and wanted  .. ok if you insist  lots of chocolates  dark ones


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

LWR said:


> i'd say, feeling loved , cared about and wanted  .. ok if you insist  lots of chocolates  dark ones


Sweet!


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

There was a recent thread on this on the longecity forums, which i found to be in-depth and helpful:

http://www.longecity.org/forum/topic/54028-treating-anxiety-safely-effectively/


----------



## becky07 (Feb 15, 2012)

I've tried everything just about ..chamomile, magnesium, st johns wort, valierian, etc etc..nothing has ever worked for me


----------



## Stevebo (Mar 6, 2012)

i find that magnesium taurate and niacinamide works well


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

Chromium is good for depression. Take about 1000 a day.


----------



## wildgrl (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm REALLY surprised nobody has mentioned Vitamin D3?

But -- please be careful about taking any supplemental advise from people you don't know. A full-spectrum blood screening can tell what nutrients are out of balance, and which hormones are clicking when then should be clacking. Blood test first, find out where you are and what you need. Then look for some recommendations based on those needs.

My profession is in a constant battle with the supplement industry marketing departments (a $30 billion per year, largely unregulated market). 

Keep in mind: Over-supplementation can actually make things worse before they make them any better. I'm ALL for against natural remedies that address a specific need. I'm not for the max-out anything/everything & hope-for-the-best approach.


----------



## anhedonic (Dec 19, 2011)

Magnesium citrate

/thread


----------



## Thigg (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey!

I have been looking for some supplements that could help me for my mild depression and could also lift my mood and make me not stress about if I had to go and talk someone that I could be more relaxed. 

I tried Suntheanine but it seems not to work, I took it like hour before I wanted that effect but felt nothing. Should it work then or should I keep using? I'm also eating omegas and strong multivitamins.

What should I try or is there any working natural products? This thread is old so I wanted some new information.

Will Rhodiola in example help? (I can't try 5htp or st johns wort unfortunately because they are "medicine" so I cant reach them in my country.) Thank you.


----------



## zzz (Jun 19, 2013)

5-HPT...its what your body uses to produce serotonin. its over the counter but be careful bc it is really easy to succumb to serotonin syndrome if you take to much of it


----------



## misski (Sep 25, 2011)

In my senior year of high school, I started taking 5-HTP because I was inundated with so much work that required presentations and performing. It was by far my most social year. I attribute the 5-HTP on suppressing my anxieties because sometimes I wasn't nervous when I presented my projects. I even remember being very "brave". I had to recite the Hamlet soliloquy and I did it beautifully (except I had a brain fart but I snapped out of it quick). I was a lot more extroverted as well. Even after graduating high school, I was looking forward to being more social. Also, losing weight helped too.

But, things went downhill a little bit. I stopped taking it and stopped a lot of good habits like exercising daily. I stopped losing weight and I gained a few.  Lol, I need to go back. I think the 5-HTP really helped me.


----------



## Travis4345 (Jun 18, 2017)

*My Supplements to Manage Social Anxiety Disorder*

These Supplements are :-
L-Theanine
Ashwaganda
5 HTP
PHENIBUT


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

I've been taking amino acid and magnesium supps for a few months. They definitely help me.


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

I've found a combination of St John's Wort (400 mg), Niacin (100 mg), and Bach flower (Rescue remedy) fairly effective for day-to-day use. For those with a more metabolic need: vitamin B complex is effective if your diagnosis is related to circulation or low oxygen intake, as well.


----------



## Claytoney7 (Jul 28, 2016)

Magnesium is definitely essential for dealing with anxiety. Deficiency can cause horrible anxiety. I take that with L-Theanine on the daily. I usually take 175-350 mg of magnesium and up to 1200 mg of L-Theanine throughout the day. L-Theanine is honestly my favorite for anxiety. Plus it has a lot of other health benefits. I usually get mine from Liftmode, their stuff is just as pure as Suntheanine and cheaper. I think most people try 200-400 or even 800 mg and expect it to be like a benzo, but it's a lot more subtle. I think high doses of L-Theanine are truly great for anxiety, especially sleep anxiety and racing thoughts at bedtime.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Valerian root is pretty good. It's weak and it smells bad though, so I'd recommend using an extract.


----------



## Chabil (Sep 1, 2016)

Many talk about magnesium, but I think it's useless if you don't have magnesium deficiency, maybe blood dosage is needed first, I tried it and it did nothing to me


----------



## Chabil (Sep 1, 2016)

Hey btw I was thinking why not mix/use multiple supplements for anxiety at the same time, let's say for example, holy basil and L-theanine ? Is there any other restriction than potential interactions ?


----------



## Nikisadork77 (Sep 9, 2017)

How much l thiamine is proper dosage? I've heard the standard is 100-200 mgs but in another forum it said that was too low?


----------



## yo12345 (Oct 2, 2017)

ashwagandha, bacopa monieri, selank

addictive: phenibut, kratom, tianeptine, etizolam


----------



## Suede1971 (Jun 27, 2017)

Logic
Introspection
Learning to not care what others think.


----------



## J4london (Oct 8, 2017)

wxolue said:


> Valium is a natural tranquilizer that's unregulated and sold as a herb. There have been worries of liver damage in the past, but those seem to be associated with the plant extract, as opposed to the root extract which is safe. Make sure you get the root extract. You'll build a tolerance if you take it too much.


Valium is a drug that requires a prescription. Maybe you meant Valerian root.


----------

